# Hello again



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey all...

Haven't really posted much in the summer months, but tis the season for the big boys to be coming back in. Do we have any reports for the south jersey area?

Was gonna cruise down to Avalon yesterday and test out the fishing...never made it. When can we expect the blues and stripers to start coming in? Any rule changes to the Stripers?

FFM


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*North Wildwood area......*

Back bays have been prerrty good. Lots of slots and a occasional keeper.


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

fished barnegat light jetties because 10oz wasn't holding on sat morning off the beach. 20 minutes into fishing i locked up. fought for about 15 minutes and brought him to the surface. saw it was a huge striper. about another 5 minutes to bring him in. well i had to go from the walkway onto the rocks. it was hard because 3-5ft breakers were coming in. tried twice to get on the rocks and the second time i slipped and fell on my a--. i had the fish by the gill plate and lost him both times. last try i lost my footing and the fish fell into a crevice in the rocks and the hook ripped out of his mouth. end of the story. i have caught 2 citation drum in va beach this year and the striper was anywhere from 45-50 inches and big. 
can win them all the time. needless to say, i could of cried.

tight lines and good luck

db77
the fish are here in NJ


----------

